# Ready for automatic tools??



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been hanging and finishing drywall for about 5 years now. I own and manage several homes and apartments and have done all my finishing by hand (pan and knife). I have a few big jobs coming up and want to invest in some automatic stuff... I looked at the Better-than-Ever system sold by All-wall.com. Its not a true bazooka but its faster than the manual way. The taper they sell looks interesting, though.

I know a lot of "career" finishers that stray away from automatic tools. Many of these guys have been finishing for most of their working lives and are nearing retirement. They have tried everything on the matket and always gone back to the good 'ol pan-n-knife.

So, for a guy in my shoes, what is recommended? Stick with the manual way, or upgrade?

Thanks!!

steve


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum

I try not to ever finish drywall (hate it) but if I were you I would rent some of the tools you are talking about and try them out before I invested a bunch of money. Maybe you'll love them then buy your own but if you decide you like it better the old fashion way you haven't wasted any money.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

If the "Career " guys run from automatic tools on large projects they need to retire! They give you a much faster production rate. Maybe these old timers you speak of are not capable of keeping up with the speed? Automatics are great for large jobs!!!!


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. With the above being said, what should an "entry level pro" buy first when it comes to auto tools? I'm thinking a bazooka would be most useful. Flat seams are no biggie, so a flat box wouldn't really save a lot of time. Its the corners that slow us all down... but an experienced finisher can fly through corners by hand... but a bazooka it still faster!!

Thoughts?? Comments??

steve


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

steve-in-kville said:


> Thanks for the replies. With the above being said, what should an "entry level pro" buy first when it comes to auto tools? I'm thinking a bazooka would be most useful. Flat seams are no biggie, so a flat box wouldn't really save a lot of time. Its the corners that slow us all down... but an experienced finisher can fly through corners by hand... but a bazooka it still faster!!
> 
> Thoughts?? Comments??
> 
> steve


If it seems that you are flying by hand, a bazooka would put you into warp speed. You can see some video on YouTube of the taper in action.

jdl



jdl


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

the automatic tools are definitely the way to go..they can finish up to 60% faster than by hand..boxes are definitely faster if you have plenty of work or not, and the corner tools also look great when finished..


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Forget the Better Than Ever stuff. It's crap! Get yourself a pump and some boxes, and if you can afford it, a bazooka and a mudrunner with corner finisher. You'll be turning out twice the amount of work in no time.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

Tony M said:


> Forget the Better Than Ever stuff. It's crap! Get yourself a pump and some boxes, and if you can afford it, a bazooka and a mudrunner with corner finisher. You'll be turning out twice the amount of work in no time.


Right on mate:thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

It depends on the size of you jobs. If you do big jobs, use the automatic tools. I have 3 kitchen and bath contractor who i work for who only give me small job. For them it's not a time saver at all. But it's best to know all methods.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

steve-in-kville said:


> I've been hanging and finishing drywall for about 5 years now. I own and manage several homes and apartments and have done all my finishing by hand (pan and knife). I have a few big jobs coming up and want to invest in some automatic stuff... I looked at the Better-than-Ever system sold by All-wall.com. Its not a true bazooka but its faster than the manual way. The taper they sell looks interesting, though.
> 
> I know a lot of "career" finishers that stray away from automatic tools. Many of these guys have been finishing for most of their working lives and are nearing retirement. They have tried everything on the matket and always gone back to the good 'ol pan-n-knife.
> 
> ...


If you listen a little longer, the "career" guys that don't like tools, are also complaining that they can't make any money anymore, they blame it on hacks, and illegles. Truth is, the market is based on whats out there, and you can't compete by hand against tools. You don't use a horse and buggy to get to the job, why do it with outdated methods, What I find is that people just get used to doing one way and refuse to change.

To sum it up, if you just want to "get by" do it by hand.
If you want to make some money, do it with tools


----------



## hicoco (Dec 6, 2007)

If you're new to the automatic tool realm-definitely do your homework. there's alot of junk out there. Box coaters work fine but they take their toll on your body over the years.I've become a big fan of the air assist set ups such as Apla Tech. Quality finish with less fatigue a no brainer for me, but they do come with a steep initial investment. good luck


----------



## Brian S (Mar 3, 2008)

I only tape every couple of months, so I do not need a bazooka, I have a pump and 2 boxes, and the Better Than corner system and find this a very good combination, and cost effective and quick. This cost about the same or a little more than the cost of a good Bazooka.

If I was taping on a daily basis or had big contracts I woud invest in a Bazooka. I don't rate the Better Than super taper, a banjo would be better, but thats only my opinion.

Brian


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

You will need to still finish by hand the patches and dings.

The Can -Am or Better Than Ever tools are great, but not a replacement for standard auto tools. They are for in between sized jobs and can be used with hot mud with less fear of setting up in the tools and trashing them.

Their corner applicators are a third the price and work really well and will speed up your hand work.

When you have a whole apartment to do, then reach for the auto tools.

I expect someone who does this a lot would have a collection to tools and techniques to draw from.


----------

